
General Motors vs. Tesla: Software Engineer Pay - SunTzu9087
https://insights.dice.com/2019/09/17/general-motors-tesla-software-engineer/
======
rdtwo
A GM engineer works a solid 40 a Tesla engineer works 60. Adjust for for hours
worked benefits and col and the GM engineer actually gets paid more

~~~
DeonPenny
You think in the competitive bay area the tesla engineer is working more. I
hate to tell you but the GM SW engineer is working more hours for less pay
because SW engineers have fewer options for other jobs

